# ليسب أوتوكاد لتجميع أطوال Line & Poleline & Arc



## hng2000 (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
احتجت منذ فترة لتجميع أطوال عدد كبير من Line - Pole line - Arc على الاوتوكاد لحصر بعض الأعمال .. و بعد البحث و التحري وجدت هذا الليسب الرائع في تجميع أطوال هذه الأنواع من الخطوط و اعطاء النتيجة في لحظات. 

فأردت أن اشرككم معي فيه لعله يفيد بعض مستخدمي البرنامج في عملهم.

شرح كيفية الاستخدام :-

كل ما عليك فعله هو أن تكتب الأمر TLEN فيطلب من البرنامج تحديد الخطوط المراد جمع أطوالها .. و بعد التحديد أضغط Enter فيظهر لك مربع حوار به ناتج جمع أطوال الخطوط التى قمت بتحديدها.


----------



## dode789 (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا الليسب


----------



## السندباد المساحي (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك باذنه تعالى


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hany_meselhey (25 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك فعلا ليسب جميل
*​


----------



## خالدc3d (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا الليسب اللي بريح كثيرررررررر


----------



## abedodeh (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك هذا الليسب حتى ال spil line يحسب طولة مع باقي الخطوط فشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali992 (26 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## م حسام (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك جدا انا كنت محتاجه جدا


----------



## khalid tawfig (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ليسب مفيد جدا
مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف محروس (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (6 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ykazaa (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الليسب 
والله ينور عليك................


----------



## علي سليم متولي (19 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (20 يناير 2011)

_*مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*_


----------



## mohamedazab (20 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (20 يناير 2011)

ليسب رائع مشكور أخي
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك اللة لك وفى جميع المسلمين


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صقر الهندسه (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير.. لف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فرزات (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نضال هديب (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور على جهدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس زهيرفوزي (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك...الشكر الجزيل


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (11 يونيو 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككور كنت محتاجة جدا


----------



## wasemmgd (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## porto (17 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sanad1981 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك


----------



## smsm samir (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ليسب رائع تسلم ايدك يا مان


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور ويعطيك ألف عافيه عالليسب الرائع


----------



## م حسام و (12 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عبد العظيم على (12 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## khrashy (2 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوتقي (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramb (6 فبراير 2012)

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك - طريقة اضافة هذا الملف الي الاتوكاد
سلام


----------



## ROUDS (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام بوشكش (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## keasho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Khalil (4 سبتمبر 2012)

معليش بس ممكن واحد يوريني كيف أدخل الليسب في Auto CAD
مشكورين


----------



## sasabigboss (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااا:7:


----------



## زينه خالد (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا الليسب 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فواز العنسي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

زادك الله من علمه يااخي العزيز به معك نفس الموضوع باستخدام فيجول بيسك


----------



## هانى 2007 (17 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh_majeed (22 أبريل 2013)

صارلي قرن من الزمن ابحث عن هذا الليسب ..... شكرا من كل قلبي


----------



## خالد مسيعد (29 مايو 2013)

الف الف شكر على هذا الليسب الذي لا يمكننا الاستغناء عنه والذي توقعت ان احصل عليه في هذا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## brraq (31 مايو 2013)

لقد بحثت ذات مره عن هذا الموضوع ولم اجد ..شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## EngineerTaha (27 يوليو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مرجان عبدالهادى (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## عمدةمحمود (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرآ:1:


----------



## mgaber11 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (22 سبتمبر 2013)

mashkooor


----------



## yhosain (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## لهون لهونى (14 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله بألف خير و الحسنات


----------



## محمد الدستاوي (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*افادكم الله ومشكور ع المجهود اضيف جزء بسيط لاضافه الامر للبرنامج استخدم Tools ثم Loadapplicatio*



hng2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احتجت منذ فترة لتجميع أطوال عدد كبير من Line - Pole line - Arc على الاوتوكاد لحصر بعض الأعمال .. و بعد البحث و التحري وجدت هذا الليسب الرائع في تجميع أطوال هذه الأنواع من الخطوط و اعطاء النتيجة في لحظات.
> 
> فأردت أن اشرككم معي فيه لعله يفيد بعض مستخدمي البرنامج في عملهم.
> ...


 
افادكم الله ومشكور ع المجهود اضيف جزء بسيط لاضافه الامر للبرنامج استخدم Tools ثم Loadapplicationثم load


----------



## العكيدي (20 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاله النجار (3 نوفمبر 2013)

ليسب ممتاز
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ashraf eltwabty (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور على هذا الليسب
انا مهندس معمارى وكنت محتاج ليسب لحصر المسحات مع الترقيم وارسال الناتج الى ملف اكسيل اصل المشكله ان المشروع كبير جدا وعدد الغرف اكثر من 700 غرفه ............. وشكرا

​


----------



## هانى 2007 (15 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## waleed38 (29 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (31 أغسطس 2014)

انا كنت ادور عليه\

الله يبارك لك


----------



## adel abd el salam (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الليسب الجميل الذي سيوفر لنا الوقت في تحصيل المعلومات المطلوبه:30:


----------



## ahdg1984 (31 أغسطس 2014)

*مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## essa-92 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

احب اضيف نقطة بسيطة انك تاخد بالك من الخطوط عشان الليسب ممكن يحسب اطوال الخطوط كلها لو متراكبة على بعض وعموما هوليسب ممتاز بستخدمه من زمان


----------



## خالد غنام (20 سبتمبر 2014)

لا يعمل انا بكتب الامر [font=&quot]tlen[/font]


----------



## SOKAR101 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## SOKAR101 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*وأيضا هذا ليسب لعمل Offset 3d polylines*

وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (5 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر ياحبيبي ربنا يبارك فيك يارب


----------



## Ahmed wanas (6 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## taher.medany (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزالك الله الف خير لاحقتني لاني الليسب اللي عندي مش راضي يشتغل


----------



## Mmostafa (6 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mannnooo30 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

:34::34::34::34::34:شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا على مجهود حضريتك:82::82::82::82::82::82:


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*مشكور*

جزاك الله خيرا اكثر من رائع


----------



## mawada33 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم .. وشكرا على مجهودكم الرائع .....


----------



## elkhatibi (15 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يابش مهندس على هذا الليسب المفيد


----------



## مراقب الخدمات (18 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م هلال علي (20 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## م هلال علي (31 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير افادتنا كثيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 يناير 2016)

مشكور على هذا الليسب​


----------



## الرسام الصغير (15 فبراير 2016)

شكرا


----------



## walied tawfek (29 أكتوبر 2018)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------

